# .mov on ipad



## Cephas (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd like to upload my .mov files (from a Kodak playsport zx5) directly to iMovie (1.2.2) on my iPad2. I know that the iPad doesn't play the .mov format. I don't have a pc, Mac, available to use as a platform for file conversion software. 

Anyone have any solutions, bright ideas, work arounds, or conversion software in app form? 

Thanks!


----------

